# Columbia Thunderbolt



## petritl (Sep 2, 2012)

I recently found this Columbia for sale.
Any idea what the year and worth is?


----------



## serg (Sep 3, 2012)

similar bicycle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-columbia-three-star-deluxe-tank-bicycle-vintage-balloon-cruiser-/290625052282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aa9a5e7a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1950S-COLUMBIA-3-STAR-DELUXE-BICYCLE-/280751878100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e1dafd4


----------

